# 1-year-old quilling



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Mustard is going through the 1-year-old quilling. Can anyone tell me how long does it usually last?

Thank you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends on the individual hedgehog but those here that have gone through a 1 year quilling it has usually been short, maybe 2 weeks at the most.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Curious if there are any easily identifiable characteristics associated with whether or not a hedgie experiences a one-year quilling.... like if snowflakes are more likely to quill at one year than pintos or ones with more white belly traits are more likely than those with more algerian characteristics or, or, or...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hmmmm, that is a good question smhufflepuff. I can't think there's been any common link to who did and who didn't quill at a year. I'll have to do some thinking. :lol:


----------

